# Travel Destinations > Australia & New Zealand >  Surf Roadtrip from Melbourne (04/20) to Brisbane (05/25)

## Atravel

Hi there !  I am a 24 years old french student planning to go surfing from Melbourne to Brisbane from April 20 to May 25 2010.  I have two seats/beds left for $ 30 max per person per day including petrol. If you are keen on surfing, you are a nature lover, perhaps a musician, you are fun and like healthy life (or not...) come with me ! Every nationalities are welcome!  See you soon !

----------

